

Google's Android 4.0 ported to x86 processors - pwg
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/409081/google_android_4_0_ported_x86_processors

======
sudoman
This is one thing I love about free software: the ability to extend a set of
code to other devices and purposes. Somebody has an itch to scratch, shares
those changes, and other people benefit as well. :) I just wish that hardware
manufacturers in general would release the specifications for their devices,
so that hackers could write more free firmware blobs and drivers without
having to split hairs. Ideally, the manufacturers would release the code
themselves, so that there would be wider support for hardware, and you
wouldn't see things like "sound isn't working yet" in the known issues list.

P.S. While this project describes themselves as "open source", it is also a
free software project since they use a free license. Otherwise, what would be
the point, if hackers couldn't share their contributions with each other and
the world?

------
smogzer
So is Ballmer starting to throw tables out of the windows ?

